# Help!!!Need Tips!!!!



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

:eyeroll:  Help Guys I Really Need Some Info On How To Locate Squirrels!Im Usin A Scolder Squirrel Call That Doesent Work, I Dont See Any Even In The Trees! I'd Rele Appreicate It If You Guys Could Give Me Some Tips!!! Thanks


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Put down the call and just go sit still in the woods for about an hour.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

If you can, find a tree belt next to a corn field. Works every time for me. Then just walk very slowly and be quiet. They are curious and kinda noisy.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Sit under a tree and act like a nut!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Find a nice tree to sit against in the woods and sit still for awhile. You'll see them. They're there.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

308 said:


> Put down the call and just go sit still in the woods for about an hour.


Yep, pretty much what he said. I sat out in my woods for a good hour and a half, and eventually collected on 'im. Make sure they're there first, and bring a pair of binoculars.


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Thanks Guys, Im Going OUt To My Favorite Spot Tonight To Lay Out Some Dry Corn And Maybe I'll Bag One[Or More  Lol]. If I Get One I'll Post A Picture But Either Way Thanks For The Help Guys!!!!


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

just as with scouting for deer, when looking for squirrels, you need to know what they eat, when they eat it, and where they get it.
Solve that, and you will find the tree rats.


----------

